# Probando filtro pasa bajo activo



## pilkinsur0 (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola a todos: Acabo de armar el "Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales" que esta en esta direccion: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9568&d=1217284482. El problema es que nose si estoy probando mal o si no me funciona como esperaba, paso a contarles: 
Estoy alimentando el circuito con 12 volt provenientes de una fuente de PC. La señal de entrada proviene de un mp3 (escucho sugerencias) y a la salida solo estoy utilizando unos auriculares, pero realmente no logro escuchar ningun sonido grave (directamente no se escucha nada), ahora lo que pense son varias cosas:
1.- La potencia del mp3 es demasiado baja como para que el circuito trabaje correctamente.
2.- El circuito no tiene potencia suficiente para mover un auricular.
3.- La tension de alimentacion del NE5532 es en realidad +/-12Vcc y no +12Vcc/GND.
4.- En la entrada de un de los canales utilice un capacitor bipolar en vez de uno comun (solo porque no tenia otro).
A modo de comentario: Probe con conectar el auricular antes del capacitor de desacople en la salida y ahi si llega a escucharse algo, pero muy distorsionado y nada que se parezca a un sonido grave.
Espero su respuesta y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

pilkinsur0 dijo:


> Estoy alimentando el circuito con 12 volt provenientes de una fuente de PC. La señal de entrada proviene de un mp3 (escucho sugerencias) y a la salida solo estoy utilizando unos auriculares, pero realmente no logro escuchar ningun sonido grave (directamente no se escucha nada), ahora lo que pense son varias cosas:
> 1.- La potencia del mp3 es demasiado baja como para que el circuito trabaje correctamente.



Tenés que asegurarte que la señal que estas enviando tenga suficiente contenido de graves por debajo de los 100 Hz, por que si no, nunca vas a escuchar nada. La forma correcta de probarlo es con un oscilador senoidal ajustado por debajo de los 100Hz, o barrer entre 10 y 200 Hz para ver la atenuación que logras fuera de la banda de paso y la ganancia dentro de ella.



pilkinsur0 dijo:


> 2.- El circuito no tiene potencia suficiente para mover un auricular.



NINGUNO, digo NINGUNO de los A.O. que estas usando tiene cargabilidad suficiente para excitar un auricular de 32 ohms o menos. Tenes que conectar un amplificador a la salida!!!!

No se de donde sacan esa idea de probar un pre o un filtro con un parlante...es de locos hacer eso!!!



pilkinsur0 dijo:


> 3.- La tension de alimentacion del NE5532 es en realidad +/-12Vcc y no +12Vcc/GND.



Debería ser así, pero en tu esquema estas alimentando entre +9 y -5 volts, así que eso no es problema.



pilkinsur0 dijo:


> 4.- En la entrada de un de los canales utilice un capacitor bipolar en vez de uno comun (solo porque no tenia otro).
> A modo de comentario: Probe con conectar el auricular antes del capacitor de desacople en la salida y ahi si llega a escucharse algo, pero muy distorsionado y nada que se parezca a un sonido grave.



El capacitor no tiene nada que ver, y sacá el parlante de ahí antes de que quemes el A.O. y conectale un amplificador.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...en tu esquema estas alimentando entre +9 y -5 volts...


Se te pasó D1, el zener de 11V a la izquierda de la pila. Alimenta con +5,9 y -5,1. Más simétrico todavía.

Además de sumarme a lo que sugiere EZ sobre desconectar los parlantes (y todo lo demás que dice), te sugiero que no hagas dobles posteos. Al otro mensaje donde escribiste lo mismo ya lo mandé a Moderación.

Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas muchachos (y sepan disculpar los dobles posteos), hoy mismo le conecto un amplificador y posteo los resultados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Se te pasó D1, el zener de 11V a la izquierda de la pila. Alimenta con +5,9 y -5,1. Más simétrico todavía.



pss: Vi los 14V y ahí lo dejé! Tenés razón Cacho...pido disculpas por el grueso exabrupto tecnológico!

Saludos!


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo otra vez:
Bueno gente, como se habran dado cuenta soy nuevo en esto y como novato verte e inexperto revise el circuito nuevamente y me di cuenta que me faltaba un puente en la plaqueta punto a punto!!! pss:. Hoy lo conecte a un amplificador y ahora el circuito funciona muy bien; lamentablemente no tengo un osciloscopio para "mirar" la frecuencia que pasa, pero los bajos al menos se escuchan. Ahora paso a contarles para que hice este filtro:
Resulta que voy a manejar LEDS de alto rendimiento (40 en total) con transistores 2N2222A. Creo que no necesito ayuda con esto, igualmente escucho sugerencias. Para no quemar el A.O pienso usar BC548 antes de los 2N2222A. En cuanto termine el circuito (y si funciona como espero) lo posteo.
Igualmente me gustaria que quede abierto el post para futuros incidentes.
Gracias denuevo a todos los que respondieron y nos vemos.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola a todos, yo denuevo. Queria hacerles una consulta:
Como les comente anteriormente, con la salida del filtro pasa-bajo iba a comandar unos leds por medio del 2N2222A, pero tengo un problema y es que no puedo hacer que los leds enciendan al maximo. Paso a explicarles mejor:
Estoy usando 6 LEDS en paralelo, con una resistencia de 500 ohm cada uno (osea que enciendan aproximadamente a 20mA).
Ahora: la resistencia de base del transistor la calcule de la siguiente forma: 
Ib=Ic/hFE entonces la resistencia de la base seria: Rb=Vbe/(Ic/hFE). (la tension base-emisor tengo entendido que es la de trabajo menos 0.7 Volt en transistores de silicio). Bueno, la tension de entrada tome que es 1 volt (porque medi con el tester la señal analogica y me dio eso). Entonces la diferencia de tension es 1 Volt - 0,7 Volt. Resumiendo, el calculo me dio que tengo que usar (para una tension de 1 volt en la base y para 120mA de carga en el colector (es la carga de los 6 LEDS) y con un hFE minimo de 35 para el 2N2222A) una resistencia de 100 ohm.
Cuando instale todo me parecia que los leds no brillaban a todo su potencial y me serciore conectando uno directamente a los 12... y asi es, prenden muy poco. Asique socorro a ustedes para preguntarles porque puede ser esto.
Pense varias cosas:
1.- Que la tension de la salida del filtro sea mucho menos que 1 volt y que el tester me dijo cualquier cosa por ser una señal alterna (lamentablemente no tengo otra cosa para medir).
2.- Que el transistor no este siendo debidamente saturado por algo que me estoy comiendo en el camino.
Espero haber sido bastante claro, cualquier cosa pregunten.
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.

P.D: Adjunto el circuito de potencia que estoy trabajando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

Ese esquema que has montado es la peor forma de conectar los leds a un transistor.

Ese transistor está funcionando "casi" como seguidor de emisor, por lo que a la salida (sobre los leds) tenes la misma tensión que a la entrada  menos 0.7V. La tensión a la que conectes el colector del transistor no importa, por que nunca vas a tener esa tensión sobre los leds. Y me extraña que enciendan algunos, aunque poco, por que eso significa que la tensión que tenés a la entrada (base) es al menos similar a la tensión directa de los diodos.
Te recomiendo que saques los diodos de ahí, y tal como están, los conectes entre el colector del transistor y Vcc, poniendo el emisor a masa. Ponele al menos 1K de resistencia de base y probá de nuevo. Hay que hacer algunas cosas mas, pero primero solucioná el error ese.

También decinos de que color son los leds que estas usando, por que la resistencia que has puesto es grande para mi gusto, a menos que los leds sean rojos. Si son de otro color, vas a tener que usar 470 o 390 ohms...o menos.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola ezavalla. Por lo que me estas mencionando veo que se poco y nada de transistores, esa forma de conectarlos me la enseñaron en la secundaria, pero con tension de 12V en la base y utilizandolos al corte-saturacion. 
Voy a montar el esquema como me lo mencionaste. Adjunto el esquema aver si lo entendi bien.
Respecto a los LEDS, son de alto rendimiento de color blanco. Investigando por la web encontre que "a pleno" consumen 20mA y de acuerdo a esos datos hice el calculo de las resistencias de 500 ohm para cada uno.
Gracias por las respuestas y te aviso como resulto.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola ezaballa (y a todos los del foro). Ya monte el sistema como me dijiste (con el emisor a masa, la carga entre el colector y +V y con una resistencia de 1k en la base del 2N2222A). En principio funciona, pero comparando denuevo con un led conectado directamente a los 12 les faltan mucho brillo. 
Intente en reducirle la resistencia de la base del transistor a 500 ohm, pero parece que no hay cambios cuando hago eso, porque podra ser?.
Espero tu respuesta (o la de cualquiera) y muchas gracias de antemano.

P.D: Me di cuenta que las resistencia del LED las tengo colgadas del catodo y no del anodo como venia dibujando en los diagramas anteriores (por lo que se tambien puede conectarse aguas abajo). Adjunto un diagrama de como quedo el circuito.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

Reducí el valor de las resistencias en serie con cada led.
Ya te lo pregunté arriba y no me dijiste: de que color son los leds que estas usando?
Sin eso no te puedo decir de cuanto deben ser las resistencias.
Leé mi post anterior.

Saludos!


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola ezavalla. Lo del color de los LEDs te lo comente en uno post anterior, se ve que lo lo leiste. Son de alto rendimiento de color blanco.
Hace falta reducir las resistencias de los LEDs?, te pregunto esto porque el LED que colgue a 12 Volt prende muy bien, y ademas ya estan soldadas y con termocontraible .
Espero respuestas y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

pilkinsur0 dijo:


> Hola ezavalla. Lo del color de los LEDs te lo comente en uno post anterior, se ve que lo lo leiste. Son de alto rendimiento de color blanco.
> Hace falta reducir las resistencias de los LEDs?, te pregunto esto porque el LED que colgue a 12 Volt prende muy bien, y ademas ya estan soldadas y con termocontraible



Dijiste que eran de alto rendimiento, no que eran blancos, y yo te preguntaba el color .

Los LEDs blancos tienen una caída de tensión mucho mayor que los colores convencionales (3.5 a 5 volts vs 1.8 a 2.4 volts), así que por ahí no están pasando 20mA. A eso tenés que sumarle la Vcesat del 2N2222, que para esa corriente debe estar entre 0.5 y 1volt, así que:
Rled=(12V - 3.5v - 0.7v) / 0.02A = 390 ohms....mejor probá con 330ohms a ver que onda. Cambiá una resistencia, nada más, para que puedas comparar el brillo.

PD1: el que conectaste a 12V, lo pusiste con resistencia en serie de 500 ohms?

PD2: 500 ohms no es un valor estándar E12 ni E24...como lo has hecho?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Justito... Mirá lo que estaba dibujando yo...
Así sería con 20mA por LED.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

Seee...el problema del brillo es ese. Yo estoy suponiendo 3.5V por que alguna vez lo medí, pero he visto otros que son de 5V .

PD: 6 x 0.02A =  0.12A    Te pasaste con un cero!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: 6 x 0.02A =  0.12A Te pasaste con un cero!


pss:

Acabo de verlo... Menuda animalada de corriente se comían mis LEDs. Se me corrió la coma entre el cerebro y los dedos al escribir. Gracias por la corrección.

Fe de erratas: Donde dice 1,2A, debe decir 0,12A.

Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Dijiste que eran de alto rendimiento, no que eran blancos, y yo te preguntaba el color .
> 
> Los LEDs blancos tienen una caída de tensión mucho mayor que los colores convencionales (3.5 a 5 volts vs 1.8 a 2.4 volts), así que por ahí no están pasando 20mA. A eso tenés que sumarle la Vcesat del 2N2222, que para esa corriente debe estar entre 0.5 y 1volt, así que:
> Rled=(12V - 3.5v - 0.7v) / 0.02A = 390 ohms....mejor probá con 330ohms a ver que onda. Cambiá una resistencia, nada más, para que puedas comparar el brillo.
> ...


 
Bueno, primero les comento que hice el calculo para la resietencia de la siguiente manera: (12V - 3,5V)/0.017A. Eso me dio 500 ohms (le calcule a menos corriente por seguridad).
No solo conecte el LED a los 12 volt, sino que meti el tester en serie y me da 17mA exactos con el LED al mango... asique el calculo seria lo que esperaba.

Respecto al que conecte, si. Tiene una resistencia en serie de 500 ohms.

Respecto al valor estandar, tenes mucha razon. Queria sacarme de encima resistencias de 1K que tenia de sobra y arme un juego de dos de ellas en paralelo (una negradita, lo se).
Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola a todos. Noticias de ultimo momento:
Segui las consideraciones que me dieron y probe 1 LED con una resistencia de 333 ohm (3 resistencias de 1k en paralelo). El LED mantiene su brillo normal, lo cual me desconcerto mucho. No entiendo que esta pasando.
Pido paciencia y espero respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

A ver...
1- Has puesto el LED con la R de 333ohms en paralelo con los otros, en el colector del transistor?
2- Si la respuesta a 1 es sí, entonces ¿a que le llamás brillo normal? Brilla lo que debe o brilla poco, igual que los otros?
3- Si la respuesta a 1 es no, entonces andá y ponelo en paralelo para comparar.

Luego de esto, contanos que pasa.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Se me ocurre otra cosa... ¿Qué voltaje estás poniendo en la base del transistor?
Si es el mismo volt de antes, es posible que no llegues a saturar el transistor y eso te esté limitando la corriente. Probá poniendo más voltaje en la base del 2222.

Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> A ver...
> 1- Has puesto el LED con la R de 333ohms en paralelo con los otros, en el colector del transistor?
> 2- Si la respuesta a 1 es sí, entonces ¿a que le llamás brillo normal? Brilla lo que debe o brilla poco, igual que los otros?
> 3- Si la respuesta a 1 es no, entonces andá y ponelo en paralelo para comparar.
> ...


 
Hola a todos. La respuesta a 1 es si, he puedto el LED con la resistencia de 333 ohms en paralelo con todos, y me refiero a brillo normal con que brilla igual que los demas.

Respecto al otro post: Ya probe anteriormente reduciendole la resistencia de 1k en la base del 2N2222A a 500 ohm, pero no note cambios.

Voy a hacer lo siguiente: voy a reducir todo a un solo LED e ir jugando con la resistencia de base y la del LED. Que opinan?
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2009)

Estamos como con el color del led...
¿Qué voltaje estás poniendo en la base del transitor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

Estuve viendo la hoja de datos del 2N2222A y para 150mA de Ic tiene una ganancia mínima de 50, así que para saturarlo le vamos a considerar que vale 30.
Ib =  120 mA / 30 = 4mA
y ahora hay que saber cuanto vale la tensión de entrada, que vos decís que vale 1Vrms (1.41v de pico), así que Rb= (1.41 - 0.7) / 0.004 = 175 ohms, ponele 180 ohms y probá de nuevo.

PD: Dejá todos los LED tal como los tenés, no saqués nada, por que si no,las condiciones de operación cambian.

Saludos!


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Uh, disculpame me olvide. Mira: la unica forma de medir ese voltaje fue con un tester y me dio 1,5 volt mas o menos en los "golpes"... pero no me convence mucho. Lamentablemente no tengo otra forma de medir.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola a todos. Intente lo que me dijeron y le puse una resistencia de 220 ohm en la base del transistor (me habian dicho 180 ohm pero no tenia, supongo que no tendria que variar demasiado). El resultado fue el mismo brillo que con la de 1k. Todos siguen prendiendo poco en comparacion del led conectado directo.
Voy a hacer lo siguiente: para ir aislando el problema voy a conectar una resistencia de 100 ohm directamente de los 12 volt a la base del transistor (desconectando la etapa del filtro obviamente), asi le estaria entregando la tension continua necesaria para saturarse.
Les aviso cuales fueron los resultados.

Adjunto esquema de lo que planeo hacer.

Buen fin de semana para todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

pilkinsur0 dijo:


> Voy a hacer lo siguiente: para ir aislando el problema voy a *conectar una resistencia de 100 ohm directamente de los 12 volt a la base del transistor* (desconectando la etapa del filtro obviamente), asi le estaria entregando la tension continua necesaria para saturarse.



   
No lo hagas que te vas a comer el transistor!
Mirá, el problema que tenés es otro:
a) Esta palmado el transistor (dudoso)..podrías cambiarlo por un BC337 (que además maneja mas corriente)....o....
b) Tenés que darle mas señal a la base.

Si le vas a meter 12V en la base, entonces metele 1K o 2K, no 100 ohms que le vas a quemar.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola a todos. Lo que queria hacer era generar una caida de tension con la resistencia de 100 ohm colgada de los 12, para que me de 1,5 volt antes de entrar en la resistencia del transistor. Igualmente les hago caso, pero me gustaria saber como hacen los calculos para que les de 1k con el transistor saturado porque no entiendo.
Hoy les comento los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

pilkinsur0 dijo:


> Igualmente les hago caso, pero me gustaria saber como hacen los calculos para que les de 1k con el transistor saturado porque no entiendo.



Es que con 100 ohms no te van a caer 10.5 como has calculado.
Mirá mi post que está como 5 antes que este. Ahí están los calculos.
Mandale directo 12V a la base por medio de una resistencia de 1K para ver si satura bien...luego vemos que hacemos.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola a todos. Antes de contarles como funciono queria decirles que agregue mas leds al array; esta vez son 13 LEDs en lugar de 6. Bueno, mande 12 volt directo a la base por medio de una resistencia de 1k como me habian dicho y el transistor satura bien... los LEDs prenden al mango (midiendo con un amperimetro consumen casi 18mA, que es lo que habia calculado con la resistencia de 500 ohm). Asique el diagrama de potencia digamos que funciona bien.
El tema es ahora saturarlo con la tension de salida del filtro. Hay posibilidad de modificar los componentes del filtro para que haya mas ganancia en la salida? (osea mas tension).

Espero respuestas y saludos a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2009)

Si el filtro anda bien, no lo tocaría yo.
Más bien se me da por algo como lo del adjunto. R2 y Q3 son la R de base que tenés y el 2222, los otros dos serán un par de transistores comunes y corrientes (un BC54X y un BC55X). Alguna resistencia a la base del primer transistor le vendría bien. Con una bajita ya andaríamos bien (tipo 100r alcanza y de ahí hasta 470/560r tendría que andar)

Los valores de las resistencias en general habrás de verlos. Cuanto más grande sea R1, más sensible el asunto y en la base del 2222 conviene que ronde 1k.

Representé la salida de tu filtro con una batería de 1,3V y un switch. Ahora... decime que está conectado así tu aparato. Con todas las tierras juntas (supongo que sí, pero nunca está de más hacer la consulta).


Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si el filtro anda bien, no lo tocaría yo.
> Más bien se me da por algo como lo del adjunto. R2 y Q3 son la R de base que tenés y el 2222, los otros dos serán un par de transistores comunes y corrientes (un BC54X y un BC55X). Alguna resistencia a la base del primer transistor le vendría bien. Con una bajita ya andaríamos bien (tipo 100r alcanza y de ahí hasta 470/560r tendría que andar)
> 
> Los valores de las resistencias en general habrás de verlos. Cuanto más grande sea R1, más sensible el asunto y en la base del 2222 conviene que ronde 1k.
> ...


 
Hola Cacho. Bueno voy a armar el circuito que adjuntaste.
1.- Dijiste que la resistencia R1 cuanto mas grande mas sensible asique voy a ir probando con varios valores aver como funca.
2.- En el esquema dibujaste solo un LED (interpreto que lo hiciste solo por simplificar), supongo que si conecto 13 funcionara igual.
3.- Si, tengo todas las masas debidamente conectadas. Es mas, la parte de potencia la tengo armada en otra plaqueta y tengo tres borneras en las que llevo: masa, +12 y la salida del filtro.

Saludos, gracias y les digo como resulto


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola a todos. Bueno, les cuento que arme el amplificador que me dejaron y ahora parece que preden con mas intensidad (aunque todavia les falta). Ahora se le sumó otro paracito a la fila de errores. El error que tengo es que por ejemplo en una pista de audio hay dos "golpes" en un segundo y lo que me pasa es que los LEDs preden con el primer golpe y cuando llega el segundo NO. Solo para información, les mande los 13 LEDs de una.
La verdad es que ya me estoy frustrando. Alguien tiene una idea mejor y mas facil para manejar estos LEDs con señal de audio????... he visto algo con optoacopladores, pero nose como usarlos.
Espero respuesta, saludos y gracias.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola Cacho. Sin animos de darme por vencido te hago una pregunta: a que valor te fereris cuando decis "cuanto mas grande R1 mas sensible el asunto"???... ya he probado con un preset de 50K, pero me parecio demasiado. Ahora voy a probar con una resistencia de 1k.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola Pilkinsur

R1 es la que controla la sensibilidad. Cuando Q1 conduce una cierta corriente (I1) de C a E, esta corriente produce una caída en R1 igual a R1*I1 (qué capo don Ohm), que es igual al voltaje entre base y emisor de Q2.
Con 1k, por ejemplo, cuando Q1 esté manejando 1mA vas a tener una caída de 1V en R1 y ese es el voltaje que habrá entre B y E de Q2, que conducirá corriente hacia la base del 2222 que quedará (cuando Q2 esté saturado) con unos 10V y fracción. Si con eso no se satura...
Ese voltaje lo tendrá que hacer caer con la resistencia de base.

Fijate en las corientes que lográs y calculá qué te viene bien para R1.

Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola a todos. Les escribo para agradecerles el apoyo y el aguante en el correr de este proyecto. Les comento que ya conecte los 40 LEDs que tenia en mente y todos encienden muy bien. 
He hecho varias modificaciones: 
1.- Como "me parecia" que la entrada de señal era pobre empece a variar las resistencias de 15k. Primero probe con 10K y el circuito se volvio "mas sensible". Despues probe con 5,6K pero con ese valor dejo de funcionar (me imagino que sera por la realimentacion del primer operacional). 
2.- Como veia que tenia rastros de corriente continua (aproximadamente 3 volt) en la salida del filtro cambie el capacitor de 4,7uF reemplazandolo por uno de 220uF... no note mucho cambio (no tengo idea porque).

Bueno, a partir de ahora solo me queda colocarlos dentro del auto y ajustar con un preset la señal auxiliar proveniente del autoestereo para que no se queme el circuito.
Tambien tengo pensado dejar dos transistores de reserva por posibles expansiones (por si la cantidad de luz no satiaface).

Gracias a todos nuevamente y cuando tenga el circuito impreso listo subo toda la documentacion por si alguien quiere hacerlo.
Saludos


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola a todos. Les cuento que ya instale el circuito, pero tengo un problema aver si pueden ayudarme: El circuito esta conectado en un auto donde hay una potencia modelo Blaupunkt GTA 2 Special MK II configurada para los bajos con un woofer. Cuando conecto la señal de audio al circuito el woofer comienza a oscilar (golpea 4 veces por segundo aproximadamente). La señal de audio la estoy tomando del conector RCA de entrada de la potencia. 
Lo que se me vino a la mente es que como mi circuito esta interfiriendo con el funcionamiento del sobwoofer necesito aislar la señal de audio, se me ocurrieron dos formas: una es con un optoacoplador pero no estoy seguro de como. La otra es con un circuito sumador de canales activo como el diagrama que adjunto.
Espero respuestas y gracias a todos.


----------

